# A Lucky Day At The Supermarket.



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Today I went to the supermarket to buy some groceries and other daily stuff. Suddenly, I got surprised. In the promotions corner (where they dump almost every kind of product, regardless from genre) there was a package of exercise bands that I've never heard about. The brand's name is "Crivit sports". They turned out to be very good!! The package included 400 cm of latex band (2 different strenght levels) and 2 latex exercise loops...very strong and nasty!! I put some on a new slingshot of mine (in the picture)
I tought of sharing this with you guys!!!...Bye


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Score!! Hope they "work out" for ya.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

good find!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

very cool Q, good job


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> very cool Q, good job


I've tought of buying a good batch, but the price would became non-profitable!!








Cheers, Btoon84


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

The bands will work good. That is a GOOD LOOKING slingshot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah baby! Feels good when a find like that comes along.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

they look thick ! have you got a name for em ?

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

kingmurphy said:


> they look thick ! have you got a name for em ?
> 
> Alexander .s. Howson


If you're referring to the rubber's brand name, it's "Crivit sports". Yes, and they are thick


----------

